# need pH meter



## Paulc (Jul 19, 2011)

In Sept I pick up my first every batch of grapes that won't have any info about acid or pH etc...I would like to use a pH meter to figure out both which I am pretty sure I read about doing

Can someone recommend a meter that costs less than $100 that will be up to the task and a source? I have only found a pretty cheap looking unit at midwest, or the really expensive units.

Thanks, paulc


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2011)

see my reply in the other forum ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2011)

Many of us use this one which is just slightly over $100.

http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListSubRe.asp?MM_PartNumber=HI98128


----------



## jwalker1140 (Jul 19, 2011)

I like buying from www.finevinewines.com too, whenever possible. However, if price is an issue, you may want to check ebay. I recently bought a new pHep 5 for $79 with free shipping. The seller was onewayoutsales. Great transaction. Just a thought.

Best,
Jason


----------



## Wade E (Jul 19, 2011)

I too have the PHEP meter and love it. I highly recommend spending a few more dollars and getting it from FineVineWines. Check out the link below and with he discount it may just make it under $100.
http://finevinewines.com/FVW_Growers_Club.htm


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 19, 2011)

I bought a horticare meter from the local pot growing store and it is the best PH meter I have owned and I have owned a lot. This sucker has went swimming in beer and wine numerous times and come out perfect. It is a piece of cake to calibrate(I have only had to do it once in 9 months). Yep I am a commercial. I love the thing. O ya, the cap is air tight and the probe stays wet with very little solution laying on the counter. It has never dried out


----------



## joea132 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use this meter and I like it alot. You can find then for $35 plus the buffer solutions. It's not waterproof or anything but I never planned on SCUBA diving with it...

Google: Hanna Instruments pH Checker Tester. Model HI 98103.


----------



## Flem (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's the one I got. I tried the pHep5 and had problems with it.

http://www.4oakton.com/proddetail.asp?parent=2&prod=317&seq=4&TotRec=13


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 20, 2011)

Here are 2 links to our tutorial section to assist you in using the meter.

How to use a ph meter,
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11240

How to take an acid reading using a ph meter
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11244


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 20, 2011)

no one ever plans to have them go swimming, but it HAPPENS. i WENT THOUGH 6 OF THOSE


----------



## Paulc (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## homer (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought an inexpensive one, mistake, so much is riding on your PH readings, my next one will be a good one. bk


----------

